# Future Soldiers Technologies Trial 2019



## OceanBonfire (13 Dec 2019)

> *Future soldier technologies: Laser sight trial*
> 
> Article / December 12, 2019 / Project number: 19-0237
> 
> ...



http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/news-publications/national-news-details-no-menu.page?doc=future-soldier-technologies-laser-sight-trial/k3t033hw

https://www.facebook.com/notes/canadian-army/future-soldier-technologies-laser-sight-trial/2575192432572719/


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Dec 2019)

What a befuddled article.


----------



## OceanBonfire (13 Dec 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> What a befuddled article.



Right? And it's the first of a series of three...


----------



## McG (14 Dec 2019)

The pictures also show a whole new model of C7, and (in the second one) what looks like a revival of the plastic magazine.


----------



## dangerboy (14 Dec 2019)

MCG said:
			
		

> The pictures also show a whole new model of C7, and (in the second one) what looks like a revival of the plastic magazine.



It looks like Colt Canada's Modular Rail Rifle (MRR)https://www.coltcanada.com/mrr.html


----------



## McG (15 Dec 2019)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> It looks like Colt Canada's Modular Rail Rifle (MRR)https://www.coltcanada.com/mrr.html


It was also the weapon in photos from the Petawawa new CADPAT colours trial.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Dec 2019)

Plastic mags are Magpul P-Mags. Nice upgrade from our issued mags.

MRR rifles are nice. Light, well balanced and sturdy. Would be great if we issued those with both 11.8" and 11.6" upper receivers.  It would be a waste to buy and issue them to the reg force and reserves until we change how we store and treat our weapons though.

We could probably do with some laser aiming devices that aren't the size of lightsabers.


----------

